# Taijiquan Gongli for footwork



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 19, 2019)

Taijiquan Gongli to strengthen legs, improve balance, and control in footwork.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 19, 2019)

What exactly do you intend to discuss in this thread? Without knowing your intention, it's difficult to start any discussion.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 19, 2019)

The exercises in the video. They are to strengthen your legs, improve balance, help with sensitivity, strengthen the core muscles, and develop leg control. Anyone have any more?


----------

